# Sticky  The New List of "Official" and "Owners" Threads, Alphabetically by Speaker Brand for easy reference.



## craig john

The intent of the thread is to make these Official/Owners threads easier to find. Some of the less active threads can quickly fall off the 1st page and get buried deep in the thread listings, making them more difficult to find. This thread started life as a copy of the original thread, which had not been updated since 2016:








Owner's threads


Just thought I'd put this together to make it easier to find some of the speaker owners threads. Hopefully this can be made a sticky. I'm sure I've missed some so feel free to add anything. If you can give me the link that would make it easier Anthony Gallo owners' thread Aperion...




www.avsforum.com




I have gone through and checked each link for verification that it goes to the right place, and edited the list as needed. I will add any new 'Official/Owners" threads as I find them. Anyone knowing of a thread that is not included, please contact me and I will add it as appropriate. For now, I will not remove any speaker companies from the list, even if the speaker manufacturers are no longer in business.

Thanks and Happy Surfing!

Craig

Alcons Audio Official Thread

Alta Audio Official Thread

Anthony Gallo owners' thread

Aperion owners' thread

Arendal Sound Speakers

Ariel Acoustics owners' thread

Artison Speakers Support Thread

ARX/Acculine owners' thread
(Thread has not been updated since 2011. It will be removed from this list in 3 months unless requested otherwise.)

Ascend owners' threads:

Ascend SE owners' thread
Ascend Acoustics Sierra owners' thread
Ascend Acoustics Tower owners' thread
Athena owners' thread

Atlantic Technology owners' thread

Audioengine Owner Thread

Axiom Audio:

Axiom owners' thread
New Official Axiom Audio Owners Thread
AV123 Official Speakers Thread

Behringer Speaker Thread

BIC owners' threads:

BIC Acoustech owners' thread
BIC Venturi owners' thread
Bose

Bose Owners Thread
Bose Owners Thread, Bashers Stay Away

Boston Acoustics owners' thread

Bowers and Wilkins owners' thread

Bryston Speakers Owners Thread

Burkhardt Audio Speakers Official Thread

Cambridge SoundWorks owners' thread

Canton owners' thread

Celestion Owers Thread

Cerwin Vega Speakers Owners Thread

Chane Owners Thread

Chase Home Theater owners' threads:

Official Chase Home Theater owners' thread - Subwoofers
Official Chase Home Theater owners' thread - Speakers
Dali owners' thread

Dana owners' thread
(Only one new post since 2013 and Dana Audio is OOB. Thread will be removed from this list in 3 months unless requested otherwise.)

Danley Sound Labs Official Thread

Official DCM-KX Speakers and Subwoofers Thread

Definitive Technology threads:

Definitive Owners' thread
Definitive Mythos series owners' thread

Dynaudio owners' thread

Eikon Audio Speakers Owners Thread

Elac Owners Thread

Elemental Designs owners' thread

Emotiva owners' thread

EMP owner's thread

Energy owners' thread

ERA Speakers owners' thread
(Thread has had one post since 2013 and ERA seems to be OOB. Thread will be removed from this list in 3 months unless requested otherwise)

Focal - JM Lab owners' thread

Funk Audio Speakers Thread

Gedlee Speakes Official Thread, (Earl Geddes)

GoldenEar Technology owners' thread

Harbeth Speakers Owners Thread

Harbottle Audio Official Thread

HTD (Home Theater Direct), Owners Thread

HSU Owners' thread

Infinity owners' threads:

Infinity Beta owners' thread
Infinity Primus owners' thread

Jamo owners' thread

JBL

JBL owners' thread
JBL Synthesis Pro And Revel Thread
JBL Professional Official Thread
JBL Studio 5 Series - The Magic Guaranteed

Joseph Audio Owners Thread

JTR owners' thread

KEF owners' thread

Klipsch owners' thread

Kudos Audio Official Thrad

Legacy owners' thread

Linkwitz Orion Official Owners Thread

Magico Speakers Thread

Magnepan owners' thread

Martin Logan owners' thread

Miller and Kreisel, (M&K), owners' thread

Mirage owners' thread

Mission owners' thread

Mordaunt-Short Owners Thread

Monitor Audio owners' thread

Next Level Acoustics Speakers Thread

NHT owners' thread

Ohm Acoustics Owners Discussion Thread

Onix Electronics and Speakers owners' thread
(Thread has not been updated since 2011. Onix and affiliated company AV123 are both OOB. Thread will be removed from this list in 3 months unless requested otherwise.)

Orb Speakers owners' thread

Outlaw Audio Bookshelf Speakers Owners Thread

Paradigm owners' thread

PCM Owners/Lovers Tread

Phase Technology owners' thread

Philharmonic Audio owners' thread

Pinnacle Speakers owners' thread

Pioneer owners' thread

Polk Audio

Polk owners' thread
Polk Audio Reserve Owners Thread
Power Sound Audio, (PSA) Official Speaker Thread

Procella Owners Thread

PSB owners' thread

Q-Acoustics Owners Thread

Quad Owners Thread

Quad Electrostatic Owners Thread

Quest Speakers Owners Thread

RBH Speakers Owners Thread

Reaction Audio Official Speaker Thread

Revel owners' thread

RSL Speakers Owners Thread

Salk Sound owners' thread

Selah Audio Owners Thread

Seaton Sound

Seaton Sound Speakers Owners' Thread
Seaton Sound Subwoofers Official Thread
SnapAV/Episode Owners Thread

Sonus Faber owners' thread

Steinway-Lyngdorf Official Thread

SVS

SVS SBS-01 owners' thread
SVS Owners Thread
SVS Subwoofers Owners/Support Thread


This company doesn't seem to have an Official Speakers Owners Thread that I can find. It deserves one.)

Swan owners' thread

Syng Cell-Alpha Thread, (a new effort by Chris Kyriakakis)

Tannoy Owners Thread

Tekton Speakers Owners Thread

Thiel Audio owners' thread

Totem Acoustic owner's thread

Triad owners' thread

Triangle Owners Thread

Tyler Acoustic Official Thread

Usher Audio owners' thread

Vanadoo Transparent-1 Encore Thread

Vandersteen - wow!

Velodyne support thread

Vienna Acoustics owners' thread

Wharfedale owners' thread

Wilson Audio Specialties Owners Thread

Wisdom Audio Official Thread (From the $20,000+ Forum)

XTZ owners' thread

Yamaha Owner Thread / NS Series Review


----------



## rboster

LOVE the title.....thanks for taking this over Craig.


----------



## craig john

At the request of some forum members, I've added a couple more to the list: Alcons Audio and Behringer. Thanks guys! 

If anyone else sees any other threads missing from the list, please let me know!

Craig


----------



## craig john

I keep finding ones I missed. Just added the Q-Acoustics Owners Thread.


----------



## audiofan1

Nice work! Much appreciated


----------



## LesLucid

Impressive.

How bout highlighting the best of that list in red so we don’t have to read so much ?



jk

…and one more for you.









Official Harbottle Audio Thread


Some fellow AVS members and I were discussing how we need an official Harbottle Audio thread, so here it is! This is for discussion of the Harbottle Audio company from Canada and their fantastic subwoofers. Harbottle has a sister company, Funk Audio. Harbottle-Funk are separate companies that...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## craig john

LesLucid said:


> Impressive.
> 
> How bout highlighting the best of that list in red so we don’t have to read so much ?
> 
> 
> 
> jk


Interesting idea, and I realize you were kidding, but TBH I would not want to be the the arbiter of the "best of" the list? That would be a recipe for for massive conflict. I did the list as a public service, not to get into huge arguments about which speaker companies deserve special recognition or treatment. 



LesLucid said:


> …and one more for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Harbottle Audio Thread
> 
> 
> Some fellow AVS members and I were discussing how we need an official Harbottle Audio thread, so here it is! This is for discussion of the Harbottle Audio company from Canada and their fantastic subwoofers. Harbottle has a sister company, Funk Audio. Harbottle-Funk are separate companies that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com


Technically, that is a thread in the Subwoofers Forum, not the Speakers Forum. It's billed as a combined speaker and subwoofer thread, so I'll include it here, but it would be better if there was an "Official Harbottle Speakers Thread", at least for the purposes of this list. Maybe you could start one, and I could include that one here. 

Craig


----------



## doctors11

Hey Craig, how about adding one for Arendal Sound?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## craig john

doctors11 said:


> Hey Craig, how about adding one for Arendal Sound?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


Done! Thanks for finding another one I missed!

Craig


----------



## Jeff Sweeney

Great thread! Thank you!


----------



## carewser

Also, could you add Kanto Audio?


----------



## jmhenrie

my front end is all Wilson is the a thread for this brand?


----------



## carewser

jmhenrie said:


> my front end is all Wilson is the a thread for this brand?


Nope but there should be even though Wilson Audio is cheap junk


----------



## craig john

carewser said:


> Also, could you add Kanto Audio?


Is there an "Official" or "Owners" thread for Kanto Audio? I could not find one. If you can link to such a thread, I will be happy to include it here.

Craig


----------



## craig john

jmhenrie said:


> my front end is all Wilson is the a thread for this brand?


Thanks for pointing this one out. I found the thread and added it.

Craig


----------



## carewser

craig john said:


> Is there an "Official" or "Owners" thread for Kanto Audio? I could not find one. If you can link to such a thread, I will be happy to include it here.
> 
> Craig


My mistake, I thought this was a thread linking to manufacturer's websites not to threads about the manufacturers


----------



## Vidop

It would also be nice to have a listing for "ESS Heil" and "Vandersteen". Just my $.02. TIA.


----------



## craig john

Vidop said:


> It would also be nice to have a listing for "ESS Heil" and "Vandersteen". Just my $.02. TIA.


I added the Vandersteen thread. I could not find an "Official" or "Owners" thread for ESS Heil. I found a bunch of posts, but they were all short and mostly about repairing woofers, etc. If you know of an Owners or Official post, please link it and I'll add it.

Thanks!

Craig


----------

